# Wells Catfish ponds!



## jaster

Deciced this morning to change plans from a couple ponds I found yesterday riding around, to Wells after remembering a post from a couple weeks ago about it! Got there around 2:00, fishing was slow, atleast where we were. I am the kind of guy who can't fish were every one else is, I have to pick the spot where I think they are! First 30min, no bite, first mochasin spoted and the wife is ready to move to the other side of the lake! Kids are getting antsy and I am rather disapointed in myh self. Wife moves 50yds or so and lands a slab. Of course I pack up and move. 2 more caught there and wife moves another 50yds. " Dad, mom caught one and needs the worms". This time I am not moving, I am going to prove I can fish were I think they are and catch em! "Dad, mom caught," " I'm coming" so I pack up again and move to were the wife is perched. We slaughtered em from right there the rest of the afternoon. I forgot how fun watching the kids fish and have fun is. Aside from the hollering atmy kids on the other side of the pond, and everyone knowing there name and what I am going to do if they don't get back over here, it was an awesome day!

Wells is pretty reasonable in myopinion, cost$10 to get in, 5 per adult. This includes up to 5 Bass, or 20 Bream, or towards the price of catfish at $1.50 a lb.They offered $5 back and I told em to keep it, Cheap enjoyement in my opinion. Got my wigglers from a place on Chumuckla Hwy. I have seen a sign up for a monthor so and decided to stop since it was on the way.They got pre counted crickets for like $3 a 100 and wigglers, big wigglers, $3 for 60 and $5 for a 100. Honor system,I knocked just because I saw they were home, older couple nice as could be. They are just a couple houses south of Norris rd. We pickedup s buckets of chicken livers and caught most of the bream on livers, first for me. All in all, $8 for bait, $5 for snacks, 2 gal of gas, $10 to fish. $30 for 6hrs of enjoyement, Oh and did I mention my three year oldbaited his own hook got a couple of good casts out, hooked, reeled and LANDED HIS FIRST FISH ALL BY HIMSELF:clap I was one proud papa! Hope you enjoyed my read and go catch a few up there, they said it has been slow but it will pick up greatly by the end of the month. By June you will only be able to afford to stay there an hour or so. I try to use circle hooks for the cats and release all lip hooked ones and keep all foul hooked ones.





































My hand is pretty big and they were all about that size! I have one of my youngest with his first fish he caughtall by his self but I have to send it from the phone, but you can belive I will shortly!


----------



## reelthrill

I have fished Well's pond for over 30 years. It is a great place to to fill a cooler but more moccasins than any where I have ever fished. I wear snake leggins when I bass fish in the back of the big pond. Was the big pond clear or muddy?


----------



## wld1985

I need to get back up that way, but dont remember how.. I gotta get directions..


----------



## jaster

Yep MUDDY! As for directions, north on hwy 87, left at the holland farms sign and last road on right before you hit HWY 89. Follow it past the empty field on the left take the dirt road past the field to the gate on the left. Call first and make sure they are open # 675-4717!


----------

